# Laptop/Tablet



## kiwi314 (Feb 25, 2017)

Could someone tell me if this would be okay for editing on? I have an iMac desktop, but want something portable; my husband found a good deal on one of these. I am a hobbyist. TIA!!
Lenovo Thinkpad Yoga
Amazon.com : Lenovo ThinkPad Yoga 12 20Dl 12.5" Flip Design Ultrabook, 4 GB RAM, 500 GB HDD, 16 GB SSD Cache (20DL0037US) : Computers & Accessories


----------



## BrentC (Feb 25, 2017)

If your using something like LR then no.   For a laptop 13" and smaller you need at least a 7th generation Intel i7 dual core and 12GB RAM minimum.   Also an SSD.  Which incidentally is the fastest you can find at this size. 

At 15" you can get full i7 four-core.   I have a XPS 13" with 7th gen i7 dual-core and 16Gb RAM.   It is my main computer.   It's fine for editing.  Not the fastest but decent.  Also take into account the display.   You want something that can do at least 85% of sRGB.


----------



## mikegulo99 (Feb 26, 2017)

good choice. Even I have Core i5. But Core i7 is much better and updated.


----------



## table1349 (Feb 26, 2017)

For Editing? No.  Mobil devices are not good for editing photos.  They are good at SWAGing photos but not editing.  There are several problems with a mobile device for editing.  

First you need a good display, meaning an IPS display.  IPS displays are becoming more common on mobile devices, but that does not negate other issues.

Secondly is the issue of display angle/height.   If you are going to edit photos your display needs to be at the same angle and height.  You should also be at the same height and distance every time you edit so you get a true view of the colors being reproduced.  

Third is ambient light.  Every time the ambient light you are working in changes so does what you see on the display.  You need to be in the same lighting conditions every time you edit.  

Forth is calibration.  If you want to properly edit you photos you need to hardware calibrate you display frequently for WYSIWYG.   WYSIWYG is essential if you are wanting to print photos.  It makes little sense to "edit" a photo only to have it not look like the edit when printed.  Good hardware solutions are available for a price. 

If you want the convenience of having a laptop to carry around then the best bet is as powerful of processor and ram as you can get, a docking station and an external IPS monitor that you can keep calibrated in a room in the same lighting conditions.


----------

